# Looking for bloggers and Journalists in the network



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you a blogger or a journalist that would love to have your blogs or articles read in the network? Can you donate original material to be read by posters in the entire network?
Do you write about sports?

Contact truebluefan at any of the sports forums listed at the bottom of the homepage.


----------



## Iceman778 (Apr 1, 2010)

no....not at all.....but sometimes it doesnt matter


----------

